# Journey to 14 stone+.....



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first journal and first time trying to build up properly.

Ive lifted weights on and mostly off for a few years and this time want to do it right, right training and right diet.

So I'm 6'2" and currently weigh 12 stone 10 pound, I've been bulking for the last 2 months and started at 12 4.

i would say I'm quite a hardgainer as I've always been skinny, but now starting to get a bit of a belly so this has motivated me to get on with it properly this time.

ill update with diet and training posts and look forward to any advice that is offered.

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok First post is Mondays workout: legs and shoulders

Squats 41.5kg x 10, 50.5kg x 10, 50.5kg x 8

Lunges 15.5kg x 10, 15.5kg x 7 (weight is each DB)

Calf raises 70kg x 12, 70kg x 12, 70kg x 12

Seated DB press 13kg x 10, 15.5kg x 10, 15.5kg x 5 (weight is each DB)

Lateral raises 9kg x 10, 9kg x 8, 9kg x 6

Reverse fly 4kg x 10, 4kg x 10, 4kg x 10

All reps under 10 means failure

Any advice or suggestions welcome!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Diet wise I'm aiming for 3500 cals a day, roughly 50% protein 30% carbs 20% fats.

I track this through myfitnesspal to make sure I'm getting enough.

I eat 5-6 times a day and I'm currently looking into a meal replacement powder that can also be used post workout, I'm looking at Bodybuilding warehouse premium mass, any good?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

You should take some pictures to help you track your progress. good luck!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good idea, thanks man!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yesterday's macros were 3200 cals 145g fat 225g carbs 225g pro

Looking to get in 3500 today as its a training day, chest and tri's tonight!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Today's workout complete chest and tris:

Flat bench press: 39.5kgx10, 46kgx10, 54kgx7, 50kgx5

Incline DB press: 14kgx10, 16.5kgx10, 16.5kgx6 (each DB)

Flat fly: 9kgx10, 11.5kgx10 (each DB)

Skullcrushers: 13.5kgx10, 17.5kgx10, 17.5kgx9

Bodyweight dips: 10, 8, 8

Any reps below 10 means failure, any advice or suggestions welcome!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Macros for today after pre-bed shake will be:

Cals 3650

Fat 130

Carbs 300

Pro 300

I've been thinking about getting a weight gainer next as my current protein is about to run out, but I can't afford both so should I get a whey protein or a weight gainer? And which one?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi bud.

Yeah as fatty said get some pics up. So u can compare in coming weeks.

If u can't afford both I'd suggest probably get something inbetween-

Weight gain- more carbs

Whey- more protein.

If u get something with equal/near as pro/carb content that would work to ur benefit


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

The one I was looking at was bodybuilding warehouses premium mass, in 70g is 284cal, 26.7pro, 33.1 carbs so not too bad?

Also it's on special at the moment from £35 down to £28 for 4 kg, sound good? Anyone tryed it?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

This will be used for meal replacement plus post workout


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Macros for today:

Cals 3270

Fat 127

Carbs 255

Pro 260

Any advice on these and other macros for me? I'm 6"2' 12 stone 10 and I'm bulking


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I have purchased the premium mass, hopefully it comes tomorrow as I only have enough whey left for Pwo today! Back and bi's this afternoon, will post up routine later


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

faultline said:


> Macros for today:
> 
> Cals 3270
> 
> ...


Protein is probably higher than you need mate - surplus calories have a protein sparing effect, so you actually need less when you are bulking than when you are cutting.

There's nothing wrong with eating this much - but if you're paying good money to keep your protein intake high, then you can just as well scale it back & increase your carb intake.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok footys over, swedes smashed, now back n bi's routine from earlier.

Deadlift: 50.6kgx10, 64.2x10, 73.2x8, 73.2kgx8

One arm row: 15.5kgx10, 15.5kgx10, 17kgx10 (each DB)

Barbell row: 22.6kgx10, 30.6kgx10, 30.6kgx10

DB shrug: 15.5kgx10, 15.5kgx10, 15.5kgx10 (each DB)

Ez bar curl: 17.6kgx10, 24.1kgx10, 24.1kgx6 + 4 negatives

Macros:

Cals 3550

Fat 127

Carbs 227

Pro 309

Cheers for the protein comment, I'll up the carbs from next week!

Anymore comments or advice always welcome!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Will follow. Also.be bulking again in July. Having a month break to.recover from stuff. Good going though. Keep it up


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good weekend socially, crap weekend diet wise.

Got pretty smashed Saturday night, so equals today hanging like a bat, hardly ate anything.

Not good but tomorrow I will be back, new tub of premium mass turning up in the morning.

Legs and shoulders tomorrow


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Had a crap workout, probably the weekend catching up with me, arms felt like lead throughout.

Still done whole routine though.

Ok a question:

Anyone got any suggestions for training calfs othe than calf raises?

I train at home and at the moment do 70kg calf raises and it would be dangerous to go higher I feel at the moment, and I'm not really feeling anything from these anymore.

Cheers


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

how do you train calves at the moment?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I done calf raises 73kg 3x 12 yesterday, the only thing hurting was my shoulders having the bar on them, hardly felt anything in my calfs, as stated in previous post I don't want to go any higher as I train at home and i have no 'safety net'.

Just looking for other good calf exercises


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

only thing can think of which might help is to do them seated with barbell across thighs (used to pad my bar with the stuff that plumbers put on pipes) as close to knees as poss,put block under toes,lift heels

hope this helps


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers for advice on calfs, will give it a go.

Today's workout, chest and tris:

Flat bench press: 39.5kgx8, 51kgx8, 53.5kgx 8, 53.5kgx4

Incline DB press: 14kgx10, 14kgx10, 14kgx10 (weight is each DB)

Flat DB flye: 10kgx10, 10kgx10

Skullcrushers: 16kgx10, 16kgx10, 18.5kgx9

Bodyweight dips: 10, 10, 10

Felt a much better workout than the other day, current weight: 81kg.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice day of eating and resting today ready for deadlifts tomorrow.

Quick question, if I'm getting around 140g of fat a day, what's the maximum saturated fats I should be getting??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back and biceps:

Deadlift: 50.6kgx10, 64.2kgx8, 73.2kgx8, 81.2kgx6

DB one arm row: 15.5kgx10, 18kgx8, 18kgx8

Barbell row: 28kgx10, 30.5kgx10, 30.5kgx10

Barbell shrugs: 39.6kgx10, 48.6kgx10, 48.6kgx8

Ez bar curls: 20kgx10, 24kgx10, 24kgx6

Felt a good workout, but I don't feel the 1 arm rows are doing much for some reason, any suggestions what to swap them out for?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

faultline said:


> The one I was looking at was bodybuilding warehouses premium mass, in 70g is 284cal, 26.7pro, 33.1 carbs so not too bad?
> 
> Also it's on special at the moment from £35 down to £28 for 4 kg, sound good? Anyone tryed it?


Good start on the Journal mate.

You dont really need to buy a mass gainer shake. Stick with protein, for extra calories I would suggest milk, Blue top or go mad for it and go Gold top. Plenty of good calories in there.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I've actually been drinking more milk lately, decent calories, getting through roughly 10 pints a week


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

faultline said:


> Back and biceps:
> 
> Deadlift: 50.6kgx10, 64.2kgx8, 73.2kgx8, 81.2kgx6
> 
> ...


How about swapping them for rackpulls? Would you do deads and rack pulls together?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

No training today, just time with the family, a couple of beers and the footy later.

I had 4 boiled eggs for breakfast and the mrs was going on about cholestrol, I told her high cholestrol in your body comes from saturated fat not cholestrol from eggs, am I right? I'm sure I heard that on here before somewhere


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Going to be following this matey, very similar stats, workout plan and goal to me too.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

empzb said:


> Going to be following this matey, very similar stats, workout plan and goal to me too.


Thanks mate, what does your routine look like?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm doing a 3 day split:

Legs:

Hack Squats

Leg Press

Seated Calfs

Leg curls

Ham curls

Chest & Tri

Dips

Bench

Incline Bench

Pull downs

Skullcrushers with CGBP supersetting

Back and SHoulders:

Deads

DB press

Press machine

Rows

Lat rows

Probably going to switch to 5x5 strength routing when I get home from holiday though. All about finding out what works for you, with a similar routine to this and an on and off good diet I put on 3 stone fairly lean over 2 years.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I did 5x5 routine a couple of years ago and after six months hadn't seen much change, but tbh I didn't know anything about diet then, I've been reading up since I stopped and now back into it for 3 months, I struggle sometimes with what exercises to do because I workout at home, but got a fairly decent routine in the go now, just a few tweeks needed.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Legs and shoulders day yesterday:

Squats: 39.6kgx10, 48.6x10, 55.1kgx10

Lunges: 13kgx8, 13kgx8

Calf raises: 64.2kgx12, 64.2kgx12, 64.2kgx12

DB shoulder press : 13kgx10, 13kgx10, 13kgx6

Lateral raises: 9kgx10, 9kgx9, 9kgx8

Reverse flyes: 5.5kgx10, 5.5kgx10, 5.5kgx10

After that workout, came to the conclusion that I need to build a squat rack as I don't trust my squat stands lol

Also feel I should be doing military press but the ceiling isnt high enough! So I have to do seated DB press instead

Bring on chest n tris tomorrow


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

faultline said:


> I had 4 boiled eggs for breakfast and the mrs was going on about cholestrol, I told her high cholestrol in your body comes from saturated fat not cholestrol from eggs, am I right? I'm sure I heard that on here before somewhere


Most of the cholesterol that you eat fails to absorb, and what does get through into your blood will cause your body to manufacture less of it - so the effect of eating even fairly large amounts of cholesterol is fairly insignificant.

Cholesterol is a vital component of your biochemistry & you would die without it. It's not intrinsically bad - it becomes a problem when the ratio of low : high density versions of cholesterol becomes raised.

The simplstic "saturated fat = heart disease" model is becoming increasingly discredited. The main risk factors in heart disease are smoking, obesity, lack of exercise, diabetes, excessive alcohol & genetic predisposition to heart disease.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's a strange one for you, yesterday was legs and shoulders day yet today my lats are killing me, haven't had DOMS like this since first 2 weeks back on training.

What was I doing wrong??!!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

faultline said:


> What was I doing wrong??!!


You did back on Friday, so it's unlikely to be that.

Sure it's in your lats ? Reverse Flyes can hit you in the muscles in the middle of the back sometimes, especially if your scapulae are moving around a lot


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

It's at the edge of my pecs round to behind my arm pit and goes halfway down my ribs, could standing presses do it? I tryed some of them but the ceiling was too low lol


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

faultline said:


> It's at the edge of my pecs round to behind my arm pit and goes halfway down my ribs, could standing presses do it? I tryed some of them but the ceiling was too low lol


That sounds like your serratus muscle rather than your lats. The lat is the big meaty fan of muscle a bit further round.

The serratus lifts the ribcage, so that's what you could have hit whilst pressing. If not that, then one of the balancing muscles.

Wouldn't worry too much - new exercises can get you in the oddest of places.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Chest and tris today:

Flat bench: 44.2kgx10, 48.2kgx8, 53.2kgx7, 53.2kgx6

Incline DB press: 15.5kgx10, 15.5kgx10, 15.5kgx7

Flat flyes: 10kgx10, 10kgx10

Skullcrushers: 17.6kgx10, 17.6kgx10, 17.6kgx10

Bench dips: 10, 10

Good workout felt every muscle working how they should, this is the day in my routine that I feel I've got down to a t


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Slacking on the journal a bit, Friday morning was back and bi's, quite a good session, had to workout early as we went camping for the weekend!

Anyway back yesterday and done legs and shoulders last night, not really happy with my shoulder workout, so any advice on what to change it to would be helpful thanks!!

Legs and shoulders:

Squats: 44.2kgx10, 48.2kgx10, 53.2kgx10

Lunges: 13kgx9, 13kgx7 ( each DB )

Barbell calf raises: 62.2kgx12, 62.2kgx12, 62.2kgx12

Shoulder press: 13kgx10(each DB), 13kgx10(each DB), 22.5kgx12(barbell)

Lateral raises: 9kgx10, 9kgx9, 9kgx8 ( each DB )

Rear flyes: 5kgx10, 5kgx10, 5kgx10 ( each DB )

I dont know if the rear flyes are doing anything, i try to pause at the top but cant, so if i havent fot that control over them are they wirking the muscle properly? Or am i overthinking things?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Chest and tris:

Flat bench: 53kgx10, 50.5kgx10, 50.5kgx7, 39.5x10

Incline press: 15.5kgx10, 15.5kgx10, 15.5kgx7

Flat flyes: 10kgx10, 10kgx 10

Skullcrushers: 18.6kgx10, 18.6kgx9, 18.6kgx8

Bench dips: bw x 10, bw+4kgx8, bw+4kgx7

Cracking workout, deciding to dropset on flat bench and think that's the way to go.

Weighed myself tonight too, 13 stone 2pounds, that's 12 pounds added so far, on the way to my goal of at least 14 stone by the end of the year.

Might get some creatine next time I order my protein, worth it in your opinions?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Any opinions on the creatine?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Definitely get some mate. Improved recovery some would say strength and the extra water, although very little, will help protect the joints.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

So get some creatine mono?

And I've heard you have a loading and maintenance phase?


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

Good luck with this mate, also i wouldnt worry too much about doing 10 reps maybe try upping the weight and doing 6-8 reps once in a while if your bulking it worked for me, but everyone is different.


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> So get some creatine mono?
> 
> And I've heard you have a loading and maintenance phase?


I'd go with Kre alkylyn, you won't get the bloat then. And you won't need to load it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fleg said:


> I'd go with Kre alkylyn, you won't get the bloat then. And you won't need to load it


Ok cheers mate, I'll look into this


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Bulldog88 said:


> Good luck with this mate, also i wouldnt worry too much about doing 10 reps maybe try upping the weight and doing 6-8 reps once in a while if your bulking it worked for me, but everyone is different.


Thanks for the advice, I was just reading a thread actually where the op says he does 5x5 and looks rubbish but strong, and everyone telling him strength and size don't go hand in hand, so what's the best for size?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Where's the best place to get Kre alkylyn in powder form?

Myprotein doesn't do it and bodybuilding warehouse have discontinued it


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> Where's the best place to get Kre alkylyn in powder form?
> 
> Myprotein doesn't do it and bodybuilding warehouse have discontinued it


Do you have an issue with caps? If so just buy caps and open them up put powder in water, sorted.


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

faultline said:


> Thanks for the advice, I was just reading a thread actually where the op says he does 5x5 and looks rubbish but strong, and everyone telling him strength and size don't go hand in hand, so what's the best for size?


I tried 5x5 for a while and made noticable strength gains and gained a considerable ammount of mass but after a few months started to look a bit too podgy and started doing 6-8 reps for 4 sets where i made good lean gains.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

back and bi's:

Rack pulls: 73.2kg x8, 82.2kg x8, 82.2kg x8, 82.2kg x8

One arm row: 18kg x10, 18kg x10, 18kg x8

Bent over barbell row: 29kg x10, 33kg x8, 33kg x8

Barbell shrugs: 53.2kg x10, 53.2kg x10, 53.2kg x7

Ez bar bicep curl: 24kg x10, 24kg x7, 24kg x6

gonna put some pics up in this update, its only been 3 months and im still learning so be nice!


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

If I were you I'd try mono first to see how you get on. If it does bloat you then move on to kre, if you get on with it then stick with mono as it's much cheaper.

Loading tends to divide opinion, personally I say stick with 5g daily right out the gate, it will build up within a few days.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I will have a look into both, do a little research, thanks!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok bit of a diet question, I've been eating 3200 cals a day for the past 6 weeks or so but some days Im struggling to only eat that, especially on training days, I end up going up to 3500+, is this a good indication that I should increase cals now?

Ive heard if you eat more than 500 cals in surplus it will only result in fat, and 3200 was 500 above my bmr.

I'm 6'2 and am currently 13 stone 2


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just had my nighttime shake, and realised I've no idea how much fish oil I should be having, I normally just pour a glug in, gonna start measuring it with a tablespoon, so any suggestions? 1? 2? More?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> Ok bit of a diet question, I've been eating 3200 cals a day for the past 6 weeks or so but some days Im struggling to only eat that, especially on training days, I end up going up to 3500+, is this a good indication that I should increase cals now?
> 
> Ive heard if you eat more than 500 cals in surplus it will only result in fat, and 3200 was 500 above my bmr.
> 
> I'm 6'2 and am currently 13 stone 2


Up the cals 500 as you have rightly said and stick at it for another 6. If you gain fat drop them. What are you macros? Maybe look at increasing the cals by increasing the protein which will also keep you fuller for longer.. I'm 6ft4 about 250lb and cutting on 3000cals..


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

My macros are around this most days:

Cals 3200

Fat 130

Carbs 270

Pro 220

Wether that's right for me I'm not entirely sure, just seemed like a good starting point


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Seems like good macros for a lean bulk to me mate maybe bring protein up a bit, which in turn will increase your cals and see how you get on


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok cheers mate, I'm gonna shoot for:

Cals 3500

Fat 130

Carbs 300

Pro 250


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Macros didn't work out how I wanted today, but still hit 3500 

Cals 3482

Fat 170 (!)

Carbs 225

Pro 265

Don't know how fats got so high n carbs so low but glad I got pro up and cals up

Good leg and shoulder workout tonight, will post it up in the morning as I'm going for a shake n shower


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yesterday's leg and shoulder workout:

Squats: 44.2kg x 10, 53.2kg x 10, 62.2kg x 10, 62.2kg x 4

Calf raises: 62.2kg x 12. 62.2kg x 12, 62.2kg x 12

Seated military press: 21.6kg x 10, 30.6kg x 10, 34.6kg x 7, 34.6kg x 7

Laterial raises: 9kg x 10, 9kg x 10, 9kg x 7

Rear flyes: 5kg x 10, 5kg x 10, 5kg x 10


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I'm gonna change squats to 4x8 and try to get the weight up, gonna go straight in at 70kg next time and dropset, think its the way to go


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Macros for today will be:

Cals 3600

Carbs 350

Pro 250

Fat 130


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Today's chest n tris:


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

faultline said:


> Macros for today will be:
> 
> Cals 3600
> 
> ...


Looks good mate. Take photos of yourself ignore the scales and make sure you add poundages to your lifts


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

faultline said:


> Macros didn't work out how I wanted today, but still hit 3500
> 
> Cals 3482
> 
> ...


if you wanting mass then dont concentrate on your macro's too much just make sure your protein is high and your macro's are above what you want, you dont need to be exact,....... just eat :thumbup1:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

faultline said:


> Any opinions on the creatine?


creatine and cissus-drol are great natty supps imo so is muscle-tech gakic, im sure myprotein did there own version of gakic but i think it may be discontinued, its defo great stuff for strength tho....

gakic (Glycine-l-arginine-alpha-ketoisocaproic acid ) :thumb:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back n bi's today:

Rack pulls: 73.2kg x 8, 82.2kg x 8, 88.7kg x 8, 88.7kg x 8

One arm row: 18kg x 10, 18kg x 10, 18kg x 10

Bentover BB row: 33kg x 10, 33kg x 8, 33kg x 8

Shrugs: 64.2kg x 8, 50.6kg x 10, 50.6kg x 10

EZ bar curls: 23.6kg x 10, 23.6kg x 9, 23.6kg x 6

Hammer curls: 9kg x 8, 9kg x 6, 9kg x 6

Good workout, dunno if the rackpulls are as effective as deads??

I will be getting creatine with my next order of protein.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Back n bi's today:
> 
> Rack pulls: 73.2kg x 8, 82.2kg x 8, 88.7kg x 8, 88.7kg x 8
> 
> ...


Rackpulls are good to.help you.improve on deads. Personally i always do deads as.opposed to racks. I'll sub to this though and follow. Maybe you could check my log.out. Both have similar sort of goals. Maybe motivate each other!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Rackpulls are good to.help you.improve on deads. Personally i always do deads as.opposed to racks. I'll sub to this though and follow. Maybe you could check my log.out. Both have similar sort of goals. Maybe motivate each other!


Thing is with rack pulls your taking the bottom part of the lift away from hams making the movement primarily lower back and traps.. You'll find you can lift more with rack pulls but you'll have to work your hams hard on leg day! I've been doing SLDL off the back of squats for the past few months and no form of deadlift on back day.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> Rackpulls are good to.help you.improve on deads. Personally i always do deads as.opposed to racks. I'll sub to this though and follow. Maybe you could check my log.out. Both have similar sort of goals. Maybe motivate each other!


Yeah no worries mate, I'll look yours up and sub to it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Fleg said:


> Thing is with rack pulls your taking the bottom part of the lift away from hams making the movement primarily lower back and traps.. You'll find you can lift more with rack pulls but you'll have to work your hams hard on leg day! I've been doing SLDL off the back of squats for the past few months and no form of deadlift on back day.


See that's what I was aiming for with rack pulls, taking the legs out of it so I can concentrate on back, Ive just realised that I don't do any direct ham work so might have to stick done sldl in on leg day


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> See that's what I was aiming for with rack pulls, taking the legs out of it so I can concentrate on back, Ive just realised that I don't do any direct ham work so might have to stick done sldl in on leg day


Good idea. Those or hammy curls


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've decided to train tues, thurs, sat this week so no training tonight, having an extra day rest as don't feel 100% today plus can't workout fri.

On a down side got told today I'm being made redundant on 31st August, it was on the cards but now I've got the date it's become real and I have to face it!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tonight: legs and shoulders

Squat: 30.6kg x 10, 64.2kg x 8, 64.2 x 8, 64.2kg x 4

SLDL: 30.6kg x 10 x 3 ( first time I done these, not sure I got the form right)

Calf raises: 72.2kg x 12, 72.2kg x 12, 72.2kg x 10 supersetted with step raises.

Seated OH press: 33.6kg x 10, 33.6kg x 9, 33.6kg x 6

Laterial raises: 9kg x 10, 9kg x 9, 9kg x 8

Rear flyes: 6.5kg x 10 x 3

Feel tired today, not the best workout but got through it

Anyone seen these before?

I think there be good for cable crossovers


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tonight: chest n tris:

Flat bench BB: 39.6kgx10, 53.2kgx8, 53.2kgx8, 55.7kgx8

Incline bench DB: 15.5kgx10, 15.5kgx9, 15.5kgx8

Flat flyes: 10kgx10, 10kgx10

Skullcrushers: 18.6kgx10, 18.6kgx10, 18.6kgx6

Bench dips: 4kgx10, 4kgx10

One handed tricep push down: 10x2 on resistance cables

Decent workout, tried out my new cables, good as a finisher, here's a little pic of home gym work in progress....


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good lad.training at home. I do.same too with a powercage.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah it suits me that I can train whenever I like, id never be able to get to the gym.

I'd love a power cage but don't have the room, that's why I've made this to fit the tiny space I have, it's not quite finished yet.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

First day starting loading creatine, gonna have 4 x 5g a day for a week then maintain with 1 x 5g a day and 1 x 5g Pwo.

So shall see if creatine does anything for me or not, never used it properly before


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Didnt workout today as planned, that's what happens when you go out for a couple of beers at 2pm fri afternoon and end up rolling in at 1am this morning!

Not a good day at all today, hardly ate, just felt shlt all day.

It's weird though, as missing this one session has motivated me to train extra hard next week.

Back to eating properly tomorrow too


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Tonight: legs and shoulders:

Squats: 30.6kgx10, 50.6kgx10, 64.2kgx8, 64.2kgx8

SLDL: 44.2kgx10, 44.2kgx10

Calf raises: 73.2kgx12, 73.2kgx12, 73.2kgx10 supersetted with box raises

Military press: 33.6kgx10, 33.6kgx9, 33.6kgx6

Lateral raises: 9kgx10, 9kgx10, 9kgx9

Rear flyes: 6.5kgx10, 6.5kgx10, 6.5kgx10

Not a bad workout, but dunno if my home gym is holding me back a bit in some lifts, anything legs I'm not confident with safety wise.

I'll have to have a think about this, any suggestions what I could swap squats with?

I can't think of anything that would be as effective and I do like squatting.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Tonight: legs and shoulders:
> 
> Squats: 30.6kgx10, 50.6kgx10, 64.2kgx8, 64.2kgx8
> 
> ...


What you struggling with? Do you have a squat rack though yeah?

Unfortunately nothing comes close to Squats.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

faultline said:


> Didnt workout today as planned, that's what happens when you go out for a couple of beers at 2pm fri afternoon and end up rolling in at 1am this morning!
> 
> Not a good day at all today, hardly ate, just felt shlt all day.
> 
> ...


you was out for 3 days?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> What you struggling with? Do you have a squat rack though yeah?
> 
> Unfortunately nothing comes close to Squats.


No I don't have room for a proper squat rack, I've made a smaller version of one myself.

It's hard to explain without seeing it, it's a room issue definatly, but I'm gonna just have to make best use of the room I've got.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> you was out for 3 days?


Lol, no that was posted Saturday


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> No I don't have room for a proper squat rack, I've made a smaller version of one myself.
> 
> It's hard to explain without seeing it, it's a room issue definatly, but I'm gonna just have to make best use of the room I've got.


No way you can join a gym? You'll really see great progress if you can get the Squats up. To me it just seams like a confidence issue with your equipment. Bet you could do the lifts!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah it is mate, just don't trust if I up the weight then fail that's it's not gonna all end up on top of me!

But I will make some adjustments and get it right


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Just swinging by, good to see the weights going up, I'm sure you've got more in there bro! Don't worry about weights landing on you, as long as you can afford to drop them on the floor (like in a garage rather than in your bedroom!) just take a step forward and let the weight run. Only time I would ever worry about going heavy is on Bench/Skullcrushers.

As mentioned, if you can get to a gym do it. I was like you, really self conscious etc. Went to one gym which was a fitness one which built up my confidence as even at 10.5 @ 6'1 I had abs which was more than most. Then as I got bigger, even only a stone or so compliments started coming so I switched to a strong man gym. Was the smallest and felt really intimidated so switched to another, more hardcore gym, but love it. Everyone is on a level, the buzz is brilliant. Seeing the lads smashing themselves to bits motivates you no end! Sure there are times when you feel inferior or worried about form, but the extra equipment is worth it.

Definately suggest looking around to find one that suits you, not one that is merely convenient. If you have to drive another 15 minutes to find a place you are comfortable in and can hit out a decent session it is worth it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

For now gym is out of the question as most times I get to train are in the evenings while my Missus works and I look after the kids!

So normally put them to bed then out to the 'shed' for a session.

I'll get it nailed though, I've got stands with catchers for bench press, and I've made some squat stands that like look builders trestles so once I fit it all in I can crack on.

I've got a thread going at the mo about my next routine after I have a weeks break, what kind of routine do you follow mate?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Done legs n shoulders last night, tired but got through it.

Thinking of starting the 5x5 routine next week, but it means doing it for 2weeks then having a week off then picking it back up again.

I dunno weather to stick to stronglifts word for word or change it up a bit like some people have done?

Probably just add 1thing on the end of each day like dips etc at the start and as it gets harder drop them out.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Will update with weight tomorrow, last weds I weighted 13.4 stone so I'm happy with progress so far, hopefully a pound a week till the end of the year


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

13 stone 6 pounds tonight, 8 pounds off my journal goal 

Getting ready for 5x5 next week so done bench 60kg 5x5 today felt ok, a little hard at the end so think I'll start with 35kg on bench add 2.5 every sesh.

Working out my weights this week and will start stronglifts on Monday.

Had a good chest and tricep workout today though, gonna keep dips at the start of strong lifts coz I love them!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good lad. Smash.it!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok been thinking about my diet.

I keep an eye on macros but haven't actually got a diet in place, just make sure I get near to 3500 cals, 220+ pro around 120 fat and carbs are usually between 200-300.

So I've kinda just been winging it, now thinking of setting it out better.

How do those macros sound?

I'm gonna have a look around the diet section n post up a diet


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Trying to get a diet planned, came up with this

1. 60g oats 200ml milk 1tbs PB 1scoop pro

2. Can of tuna in sunflower oil, 2slices Edam, 2 tortilla

3. 175g chicken breast, 75g uncooked basmati rice 1tbs evoo

4. 250g rump, 200g new pots, broccoli

5. 1tbs PB 1slice seeded bread

6. 25g nuts 1scoop pro 1 tbs fish oil

This comes out as 3400 cals 270 pro 270 carbs 140 fat(45 sats)

Does this sound like too many sat fats? Any other opinions on this?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

More carbs imo to bulk. I get about 350 i think.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Gonna have to rethink this as sats are too high n carbs too low


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Gonna have to rethink this as sats are too high n carbs too low


Lose the evoo.and have 100g oats at breaky then 100g basmati


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's mine at min which may help you. About 3500 kcals

7:30 400ff milk 100 oats 50 whey and 15ml.evoo

10:30 300ff 50 oats 25 whey. 1 banana

12:30 100g chicken. 100g basmati

3:30 as.10:30

Pwo 50.whey and 50 dex

7:30 chicken breast and rice. Chicken pasta etc etc. You get the drift

9:30 1pt ff milk.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

That's interesting, you have 50 g sats, that's the main thing I was worrying about, I had 45g.

If I don't have the steak(maybe once a week) then I'm down to 35g sats, have chicken instead, add the extra carbs in like you say and should still get around 3400


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

First day trying to get my carbs up, it's only 10:05 n I've had 150g already!

60g oats with 300 ss milk

2slices seeded toast with can of beans

Aiming for 300 for the day, hopefully the extra carbs with stronglifts will work a treat!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

First day of stronglifts done, obviously nothing major to report, doesn't feel like I've had a workout at all but I know in 4 weeks it will and hopefully in 12 weeks I'll burst through all current PB's.

Squats: 30kg 5x5

Bench: 35kg 5x5

BB row: 13.5kg 5x5

Bench dips: bw 10x3

Off to have a shake and a steak wrap


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> First day of stronglifts done, obviously nothing major to report, doesn't feel like I've had a workout at all but I know in 4 weeks it will and hopefully in 12 weeks I'll burst through all current PB's.
> 
> Squats: 30kg 5x5
> 
> ...


Good lad. Keep.adding weights every workout


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

B workout on stronglifts done.

2nd session

Squats: 32.5kg 5x5

OH press: 16kg 5x5

Deadlift: 45kg 1x5

Hammer curls: 12kg 10,7,7

Again didn't feel like I've done anything, when ur used to working at ur max for 6-10 reps workout to workout, this is hard to go to.

Still can't see how 1set of deads is enough

Time will tell


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> B workout on stronglifts done.
> 
> 2nd session
> 
> ...


Trust. When you're going all out its enough! 140x5 nearly killed me!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

workout A done tonight instead of yesterday.

squats: 35kg 5x5

Bench: 37.5kg 5x5

BB row: 16kg 5x5

Bench dips: bw 3x10

Eating has been crap the past 3 days, few family problems, feeling very tired.

I've been taking fish oil and a multi every day for the last few months, but I'm adding iron, zinc and glucosamine, I haven't got the best joints and a bit of arthritis in my wrists and hands so hope the glucosamine will help.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Back on it today, great eating today and yesterday(3 steaks yesterday).

Workout B:

Squats: 37.5kg 5x5

OH Press: 18kg 5x5

Deadlift: 51.5kg 1x5

Hammer curl: 13kg 8,8,5

Just waiting for the weights to to go up at the moment, I like the routine tho.

Researching BAA at the moment, watch this space....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

subbed for this mate, good luck with your goals


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers bud, feel free to comment/criticise, always looking to learn


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Workout A:

Squats 40kg 5x5

Bench 40kg 5x5

BB row 20kg 5x5

Bench dips 3x10

Felt a good workout, form was brilliant on every rep.

Weight is down to 13.6, this is due to being sat up the hospital for 3 days out of 7, eating next to nothing, but it's only 2 pound dropped and feels like a mini cut so I'm happy


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Workout A:
> 
> Squats 40kg 5x5
> 
> ...


Squats up.to 50 next time lad


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok had about 5 days off due to being up the hospital with the mrs, decent workout today.

Squats: 45kg 5x5

Bench: 43.5 kg 5x5

Row: 24kg 5x5

Bench dips: 3x10

I'm liking this workout, flying through it and feeling good.

Gonna look on eBay for a chin/dip bar to mount on the wall, the bench dips are affecting my shoulders/rotator cuff so proper dips are in order, and I wanna start chinning as well.

Food intake had been terrible this last week due to the hospital visits so glad I didn't lose much, sitting at 13.6 Stone


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Today's workout:

Squats: 47.5kg 5x5

Oh press: 25kg 5x5

Deadlift: 60kg 1x5

Hammer curl: 12kg 10,8,6


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Today's workout:
> 
> Squats: 47.5kg 5x5
> 
> ...


How are you feeling with these weights?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Are these weights including or without the bar?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> How are you feeling with these weights?


Yeah still easy mate, few weeks yet till I start failing I think


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Are these weights including or without the bar?


I include my 6 foot bar coz I know the weight, so things like bench, squat is with bar, I use an Ez bar for oh press, rows etc and don't include weight of bar coz its quite light and I don't know what it is


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

faultline said:


> I include my 6 foot bar coz I know the weight, so things like bench, squat is with bar, I use an Ez bar for oh press, rows etc and don't include weight of bar coz its quite light and I don't know what it is


Fair play mate, I take it your working out at home? 6ft olympic bars are 20kgs, Olympic EZbars are around 10kgs mate.

Either way, decent increase in weight so far, I remember when I first started pressing about 5kgs a side!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes mate working out at home, this is week 3 of stronglifts, I could do 60kg 5x5 before I started so I'm hoping to be doing 70kg+ by about week 10, will have to start looking out for new plates soon as total I've got about 90kgs in weights and I know I can deadlift more than that


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

faultline said:


> Yes mate working out at home, this is week 3 of stronglifts, I could do 60kg 5x5 before I started so I'm hoping to be doing 70kg+ by about week 10, will have to start looking out for new plates soon as total I've got about 90kgs in weights and I know I can deadlift more than that


Look for second hand on ebay/gumtree in your area mate, my housemate 2 years ago got 2x20kg plates for a tenner through gumtree!!

Good luck with it mate, you'll be aiming for the 100kg milestone soon enough!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Workout done, feeling good today 

Squats: 52.5kg 5x5

Bench: 47kg 5x5

BB row: 29kg 5x5

Bench dips: 3x10

Just starting to feel these weights now, shows what a shlt squat I've got!

I think I could bench more than I could squat, but hopefully this routine will see me blast through the squat barrier.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Hows the journey coming on bro?


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

faultline said:


> I done calf raises 73kg 3x 12 yesterday, the only thing hurting was my shoulders having the bar on them, hardly felt anything in my calfs, as stated in previous post I don't want to go any higher as I train at home and i have no 'safety net'.
> 
> Just looking for other good calf exercises[/QUOTY You could try a lot of skipping,5x 2min rds,after usual calf wo.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

empzb said:


> Hows the journey coming on bro?


I've been slacking on the journal lately, had alot of shlt going on, but I have still been training, I'll update after tomorrow workout.

Last weds I was 13stone 7 so 7 pounds off the journal goal


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Workout done:

Squats: 70kg 5x5

OH press: 36kg 5x5

Deadlift: 75kg 1x5

BB curl: 24kg 10,10,5

Done this workout fasted for the first time and man did I know about it!

Definatly eat before workout from now on.

Gonna have a 5 egg and cheese omelette....


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Workout done

Squats 75kg 554

Bench. 59kg 55554

BB row 39kg 5x5

Bench dips 3x10

Well the failures have started, that is a PB on squat though, will try the failed ones at same weight next time, think I'm gonna carry on with stronglifts till end of month then I should be failing on most things, then change it up a bit


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Have a look at trying 531 or something then mate. Either that or a push pull legs. I'm doing big but boring. Should be good to get some size on me. Get on it lad!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Made sure I ate this time and smashed it!

Squats 75kg 5x5

Oh press 40kg 5x5

Deadlift 81kg 1x5

BB curl 24kg 10,10,7

Feeling good!!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

A few progress pics, anyone wanna guesstimate my bf%?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cant see any pics..


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

They on now?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Pics on, similar to me and I was calipered at 16% so that's where I am going.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd go higher and say about 18%

but then again if dutchscott has anything to say on the matter he'll probs put you at around 30%, he reckons people often UNDERestimate their bodyfat.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I was thinking around 15-16 but got no idea really, worried about it getting too high....just keep bulking for now


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Food intake has been terrible last few days, started new job Friday and it's 11pm-7am, sleep is up the wall and not eating enough, need to get in a routine and get back on it, shlt times tbh


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Worst workout ever, felt weak all through and just wanted to curl up and sleep

Squats 5x5 75kg pulled a muscle :/

Bench 63kg 5,4,4 59kg 5

Row 41kg 5x5

Bench dips 3x10

Anyone with good nutrition knowledge I need things to boost my energy as new job hours(nights) are seriously affecting me, knackered, feeling low etc

****ed off!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok last workout of stronglifts today

Squats 3x5 75kg only done 3 sets coz of the injury from weds

Oh press 5,5,5,5,4 42kg

Deadlift 1x5 82kg

BB curl 10,10,7 24kg

So gonna sort out a new hypertrophy based routine to follow and look forward to not squatting EVERY workout, gonna try 2 out of 4 workouts a week


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Ok last workout of stronglifts today
> 
> Squats 3x5 75kg only done 3 sets coz of the injury from weds
> 
> ...


What I do mate. Strength and hypertrophy. Either that or dorian Yates blood and guts (YouTube)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

New routine starts tomorrow, gonna try to hit each body part twice a week in different rep ranges, if I can fit 4 workouts a week in.

Will be:

1. Chest,tris,shoulders 4x8 + 3x10

Incline bench DB

Flat flyes

Decline bench DB

Dips

Skullcrushers

Oh press

Lat raises

2. Legs, back, bis 3x10 + 4x8

Squats

Calf raises

Chins

BB row

BB curl

Hammer curl

3. Chest, tris, shoulders 5x5 + 3x8

Flat bench BB

Flyes

Dips

Skullcrushers

Oh press

Lat raises

4. Legs, back, bis 5x5 + 3x8

Squat

Calf raises

Deadlifts

BB row

BB curl

Hammer curl

Still tweaking it, so any opinions get them in and improve this routine!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

On workouts 3+ 4 I might take some if not all sets to failure.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hope you do ok on this but I'm sceptical. I think until you're shifting heavier weights I wouldn't do any sort of split. With the weight you lift I'd just stick to Bench, deads, squats and oh press with maybe some dips and Chins thrown in.

I just think until you get heavy and some real size on you its silly doing iso work. What's made you not want to do something like rippetoe ss or wendler for example. Big and heavy is the way to go for now. If you really want something a bit different then maybe go for ppl


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I done stronglifts for a couple of months and was getting to the point where I was starting to fail on most lifts, and in the last couple of weeks have injured my shoulder and leg due to constant heavy lifting, this is why I am thinking do 1 sesh heavy and the next lighter with more reps.

I agree I need more size but I was reading a journal from someone who had advice off Klach and he advocates a more typical BB routine and he don't look bad in his avi!

Anyway I've gotta do a bit of a deload this week due to these injurys so will give me time to read some more and sort out exactly what I'm gonna do.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just done first workout of the week, Still might change things but this workout felt good.

1. Chest,tris,shoulders

Incline bench DB 13 kg 4x8

Flat flyes 9kg 3x10

Decline bench DB 13kg 4x8

Dips 8 6 4 3

Skullcrushers24kg 8 5 20kg 7 6

Oh press 33kg 10 7 5

Lat raises 9kg 8 8 6 6


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

First time in a while I've woke up with DOMS (on nightshift hence 3pm wake up), I had noticed my traps and triceps looked smaller when on stronglifts, but back and legs came through a bit so swings and roundabouts.

Gona do workout 2 later high reps lower weight, then thurs try a bit heavier 5x5 style again as shoulder feels a bit better today,less crunching


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Workout 2 done

Legs, back, bis

Squats 50kg 10 59kg 8 68kg 6

Calf raises 76kg 20 20

Chins 6 4 4

BB row 38kg 8 8 8

Shrugs 38kg 10 10 10

BB curl 20kg 10 10 10

Hammer curl 9 kg 5 5 5 4

Again felt a good workout, struggled with chins

Wrists were killing on a few things, arthritis in wrists and thumb joints, might have to get some glucosamine see if it helps


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Woke up today with DOMS in every muscle in my body, even abs that I haven't directly worked.(could be the chins?)

I don't get this, it's as if I've never trained before, does this mean I was doing stronglifts wrong??


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Woke up today with DOMS in every muscle in my body, even abs that I haven't directly worked.(could be the chins?)
> 
> I don't get this, it's as if I've never trained before, does this mean I was doing stronglifts wrong??


Chins will deffo have done the abbs. You just feel like that because it's something new that your body isn't used to


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

faultline said:


> Food intake has been terrible last few days, started new job Friday and it's 11pm-7am, sleep is up the wall and not eating enough, need to get in a routine and get back on it, shlt times tbh


I feel your pain with this one mate.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I've realised I probably won't get time to do 4 sessions a week so think I'll merge 3+4 into 1 session, so it will be 1+2 will stay the same as hypertrophy sessions and 3 will be a heavy 5x5 session.

So 3 will be something like this:

Squat 5x5

Flat bench 5x5

Deadlift 3x5

OH press 5x5

I think it will be better taking the assistance work out of the heavy session as well


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I've realised I probably won't get time to do 4 sessions a week so think I'll merge 3+4 into 1 session, so it will be 1+2 will stay the same as hypertrophy sessions and 3 will be a heavy 5x5 session.
> 
> So 3 will be something like this:
> 
> ...


Jesus man that'll kill you. Lol. Doing four major compound lifts in one day. That's insane.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

You was right I'm fcuked after that!

Squats 75kg 5x5

Bench 60kg 55535

Deadlift 90kg 55

OH press 38kg 5x5


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Subbed but will need more time to read the whole journal.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> You was right I'm fcuked after that!
> 
> Squats 75kg 5x5
> 
> ...


Haha quality. Thought it would knock crap out of you buddy


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah the squats do me every time, can't do much after them, so tired now and have to go to work in a min  roll on 7am


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Subbed but will need more time to read the whole journal.


Cheers mate


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Gonna get back on this properly this week, nail the diet with macros, still deciding on a routine but will crack on tomorrow with whatever I decide to do


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

faultline said:


> Gonna get back on this properly this week, nail the diet with macros, still deciding on a routine but will crack on tomorrow with whatever I decide to do


Dont keep changing things mate, its about consistency this game.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I was bang on it for months but last 2 months have been hard, made redundant, wife diagnosed with an illness blah blah and just struggled with diet mainly due to job searching and hospital visits, but now got a new job (crap but still) Missus is getting better (hopefully) I wanna smash it for the rest of this year


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Milky, I'd be interested to know what you would suggest for me macro and routine wise, being one of the more experienced blokes on here


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I'll probably go with the generic 3 day split compounds and assistance, different rep ranges, I know there's no magic routine and for the rest of the year I'm just gonna lift, eat and rest consistently and see if I can get to my goal of 14 stone

Mon: chest n tris

BB incline 5x5

DB decline 3x8

Flat flyes 3x10

Dips 3xfailure

Skulls 3x8

Wed: back n bi's

Deadlift 3x5

Chins 3xfailure

BB rows 3x10

BB curls 3x10

Fri: Legs n shoulders

Squats 5x5

Calf raises 2x20

OH press 4x6

Lat raises 3x10

Shrugs 3x10

Try for profession every week with bang on form


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What ever you do mate stick with it. I stand by my suggestion of wendler 531. If you do,do your own thing though then stick to it


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

New month, new me

Mon: chest n tris

Dips 3xfailure 10 8 6

BB incline 5x5 50kg 5 5 5 5 4

DB decline 3x8 15.5kg 8 8 8

Flat flyes 3x10 9kg 10 8 6

Skulls 3x8 20kg 8 7 6

For some reason my incline bench is alot worse than my flat bench, so I'll either do DB incline or change to flat bench.

The dips were good to start, I was used to bench dips before but now doing proper dips and they kick my ****, which is a good thing 

So 3 compound chest n tri exercises to start finishing with 1 isolation each.

It felt ok and I'll try to do the 3:1:1 ratio on each workout


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice DOMS today in chest due to dips I think, eating is spot on so far, got exactly what I aimed for yesterday and today's looking good too, onwards n upwards


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wed: back n bi's

Chins 3xfailure 8 6 6

Deadlift 3x5 90kg 5 5 5

BB rows 3x10 34kg 10 10 9

BB curls 3x10 20kg 10 10 8

I thought I might have to add another exercise in this as it wouldn't be enough, but you can see by the failures in last sets of last 2 exercises that this was enough.

Chins then deads really took it out of me tbh but it's good, it's something I can work on to get stronger and hopefully hit all goals for workout.

It's gonna be a long old day for me today, 22 hours between waking up and going to bed, so aiming for 4000 cals in this period, going well so far, roll on tomorrow morning for sleep


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Finally get to go to bed, looooong day, done 4000 cals, 300 pro, 250 carbs, 180 fat.

Night all


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Feel good after a sleep, as soon as I got out of bed I felt the DOMS in my upper back and traps, nice feeling.

Also weight up to 13.5 from 13.2 last week, that's from 4 days of hitting my macros, possibly a bit too much, will see how much it is next week after a solid week back on track 

I will resist cardio until jan when hopefully I'll be at goal weight 14+ stone then strip the fat back a bit to hopefully reveal some muscle!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

thats a long day mate how many hours kip u get?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

6 and a half, won't be as bad today as yesterday was first night on


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In work, bored, reading plenty of ukm topics though 

Just having a PB + wholemeal sandwich then a can of tuna with some brazil nuts, not exactly balls to the wall in here tonight


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Saturday night workout done, in the shed, can see my breath in the air, 36 crazyfists screaming at me from the stereo.....happy faultline

Legs n shoulders

Squats 4 sets 50kg 10 60kg 8 70kg 6 77.5kg 5 (pb)

Calf raises 2x20 77.5 kg 20 18

Bb OH press 4x6 38kg 6 6 6 6

Db Lat raises 3x10 9kg 8 7 6

Db Shrugs 3x10 15.5kg 10 10 10

All good except the lat raises, need to drop that weight next time, as long as I'm progressing and smashing the oh press then I don't mind doing less weight on the iso exercise

Off to work in a little while then off till Thursday


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Chest n tris done.

Dips 3xfailure 10 6 6

BB flat 5x5 55kg 5 5 4 4 4

DB decline 3x8 16.5kg 8 8 8

Flat flyes 3x10 9kg 10 10 10

Skulls 3x8 20kg 10 8 5


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Weigh in today, 13 stone 10 lbs, up from 13.5 last week so may have to look at diet as 5 lb in a week probably means 4lb of fat, anyway I'll make a thread about my diet.

Wed: back n bi's

Deadlift 5x5 50kg 63.5kg 72.5kg 82kg 97kg

Chins 3xfailure 6 5 4

BB rows 3x10 34kg 10 10 10

BB curls 3x10 18kg 10 10 10

Struggled like fcuk on the chins, probably due to upping deads from 3 sets to 5 sets, so I'll either stick it out or change chins to something else??


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Just realised that 97kg deadlift is every plate I've got!

So gonna have to invest in a few more 

I made a thread called macro talk in diet section if anyone wants to comment


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Good to see the weight's going up, wait until you crack 100 for 8 nice reps. You'll soon be up in the 10's of hundreds!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I could do 110kg for 5 but just not got the plates at the mo, have to see about getting some more next week.

No workout fri as family etc got in the way so a sat night sesh before work it will be.

Gonna go 80kg squat, should smash that.

Not much food left in the house, eating everything in sight at the mo, getting between 3000-3500 every day so hopefully will see that elusive 14 stone in a couple weeks.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> I think I could do 110kg for 5 but just not got the plates at the mo, have to see about getting some more next week.
> 
> No workout fri as family etc got in the way so a sat night sesh before work it will be.
> 
> ...


Good lad with weight progressing. I did 95 for 5 yesterday. Wasn't hard but it was tricky maintaining good breathing and tightness in my core


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sat: legs n shoulders

Squat 50kg-10 59kg-8 72.5kg-6 80kg-5 PB

Calf raises 80kg 20 20

Oh press 40kg 6 6 6 5

Lat raise 6.5kg 8 8 8

Db Shrugs 20kg 10 10 10


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Sat: legs n shoulders
> 
> Squat 50kg-10 59kg-8 72.5kg-6 80kg-5 PB
> 
> ...


Really well done on the pb mate. You'll be cracking 100 in no time


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Cheers mate, I think I should hit my heaviest set after 2 warmups rather than at the end, new PB next week


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Mon: chest n tris

Dips 30 reps 10 7 5 4 4

Flat flyes 3x10 9kg 10 10 10

DB decline 3x8 16.5kg 8 8 8

DB Incline 3x6 20kg 6 3

Skulls 3x10 20kg 10 10 7

Doing extra dips, so gonna drop the inclines as I was ****ed doing them hence the fail.

Gonna change them to lighter slow flat bench

All in all good workout


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Wednesday weight in : 13 stone 12 pounds, 2 pound away from journal goal, I fully expect to hit 14 stone next Wednesday.

This is the heaviest I've ever been in my life, it's took alot of effort to get there, but I'm proud of my dedication through this.

3200 cals every day till next weds n I'll have done what I set out to, then what? Reevaluate I guess...

Wed: back n bi's

Chins 20 reps 8 4 4 4

Deadlift 50kg-10 72.5kg-8 81.5kg-6 97kg-5 partial 97kg-5

BB rows 3x10 38kg 10 10 10

BB curls 3x10 18kg 10 10 10

Lower back pump like fcuk by the end of rows :s

I've got 4x5kg plates turning up tomorrow so new PB on deads next week


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Good going mate, over a stone in 4 months natty with weights steadily going up is awesome. Next step, 15 stone 

Throw some pics up as well.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

My normal weight over the last few years has been between 11.7-12 stone, started lifting at around 12 stone at the start of April, so nearly 2 stone in nearly 7 months 

I'm thinking about a bit of a recomp soon, maybe when I hit 14 and a half, cut some fat while hopefully build muscle, not sure how possible this is natty???


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Sat: legs n shoulders

Squat 30kg-12 70kg-6 86kg-5pb 90kg-2pb

Calf raises 70kg 20 20

Oh press 40kg 6 6 6 6

Lat raise 6.5kg 8 8 6

BB Shrugs 40kg 10 10 10


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Decided to have this whole week off of training ( first week off since I started in April) while I try to figure out a recomp, I've been told lots of mistakes have been made and I need to change everything  bring it on.......


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Decided to have this whole week off of training ( first week off since I started in April) while I try to figure out a recomp, I've been told lots of mistakes have been made and I need to change everything  bring it on.......


What do you mean? You don't like sticking to a routine do you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

faultline said:


> Mon: chest n tris
> 
> Dips 30 reps 10 7 5 4 4
> 
> ...


superset your skulls with close grip bench press mate, works a treat.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

robc1985 said:


> What do you mean? You don't like sticking to a routine do you


Hmm, not really gonna change that much to routine, when I say recomp mainly adding in cardio and changing diet/macros.

Routine wise I've got someone giving me some good advice about it all.

He thinks I don't do enough volume or train enough, so I'm thinking probably just adding some to what I've got, but I'm waiting to see what he comes up with


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

faultline said:


> Hmm, not really gonna change that much to routine, when I say recomp mainly adding in cardio and changing diet/macros.
> 
> Routine wise I've got someone giving me some good advice about it all.
> 
> He thinks I don't do enough volume or train enough, so I'm thinking probably just adding some to what I've got, but I'm waiting to see what he comes up with


Good man. Let us know what he suggests


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

In Edinburgh for a few days away, great place but I feel like a fat Cnut now, eating and drinking for 2 days, really bloated, spur me on to get the recomp going next week


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok week off of weights done, back from Edinburgh and ready to smash it.

After a few days if shlt diet, nowhere near enough cals and loads of walking, weighed this morning at 13 stone 9lb, so not too bad, a few pound down but feeling quite fat :/

So from tomorrow start with 2500 cals at about 100g fat, 200g pro, 250g carbs

Cardio will be 45 mins a day fast walking with the dogs, with a few sprints thrown in

Routine will be same as what I was doing, just some tweeks to the exercises and going higher volume

One big mistake I have been making is chasing scale weight, I got to 13.12 stone but bf% is high, prob about 20%

As long as I don't lose more than about 1lb a week and don't really wanna go under 13stone but I'm gonna go more by the mirror than scales

This is the end of this journal, as my goal is changing, I've put some mass on which I've never been able to do in my life, and now want to strip back some fat and lean gain going forward 

Thanks to all who read and contributed


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Keep it up mate, another shout for pics! :lol: #nohomo


----------

